# Is this place safe to shop.



## Aso Jones (3 Oct 2011)

I have had my Brompton now for 2 years.
Where I live hills are really hills and so I have worn my rims nearly down to the end of the wear indicator. So I thought to buy a spare set of complete wheels. Then I can build new rims into my old wheels and so rotate them as needed. Up until now I have bought my spares from SJS cycles, I have noticed a new shopping site called Brilliantbikes.co.uk and they are quite a bit cheaper... Anyone used this site to buy Brompton equipment?

Thanks.


----------



## jay clock (3 Oct 2011)

looks excellent. If it is dodgy they have gone to massive efforts. Genuine in my view.


----------



## Aso Jones (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks jay, it just seem a bit to good to be true seeing as Brompton prices as pretty much the same across the board.


----------



## GTTTM (4 Oct 2011)

hmm - I'm a bit of a "if it looks too good to be true............it probably is"

I'm not keen on the fact that

a) the website is registered to a "non-trading UK individual"
b) they have conveniently opted to not bother putting any legal stuff on their website (T&C's and legal stuff all rather wishywashy

I'd be hesitant - it doesn't take much effort to put together a decent looking website these days.

***However having said all that they are listed on the brompton website as a dealer - so perhaps just a fledgeling company (though very naughty of him to not have registered it as a company website if that's the case




)


----------



## Gerry Attrick (5 Oct 2011)

I have used Brilliant Bikes before and have no complaints whatsoever. Very fast delivery too.


----------



## henshaw11 (5 Oct 2011)

They've got an address in Surrey (Chobham):

https://brilliantbik...ontact-form.php

- their facebook pages mentions Woking too.

Between that and the Brompton listing, sounds fine to me...

(..I remember when Sigma Sport was a guy round the corner from me, selling out of his bedroom and advertising in Cycling Weekly..gotta start somewhere..)


----------

